# Low Blood Pressure Reading



## marshlakemom (Oct 25, 2010)

My blood pressure after getting out of bed is normal 120/80 or thereabouts. After an hour or two of being up, my blood pressure drops to anywhere from 117/66 to 95/56, and I am wondering if this is what has been causing me all my dizzy spells, headaches, nausea, light headed, ear fullness, neck and jaw pain. I have an appointment with dr. tomorrow.

Deb


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I doubt it. It is normal for blood pressure to fluctuate through out the day, from day to day. Being the lowest in the evenings. Then how accurate is your monitor. The important issue is the reading differences between the two called pule pressure (PP).

Symptoms could or could not be, thyroid levels, goiter/nodule or any other health issues that share thyroid symptoms.

Discuss your symptoms with your doctor.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marshlakemom said:


> My blood pressure after getting out of bed is normal 120/80 or thereabouts. After an hour or two of being up, my blood pressure drops to anywhere from 117/66 to 95/56, and I am wondering if this is what has been causing me all my dizzy spells, headaches, nausea, light headed, ear fullness, neck and jaw pain. I have an appointment with dr. tomorrow.
> 
> Deb


Hi, Deb! GDWomen is right; this definitely must be discussed w/ your doctor. There could be many many reasons for this; especially because of the symptoms you have mentioned.

Are you on a beta-blocker? If so, would this be something you take after rising in the morning?

Here is a list of possibles.......

http://www.medicinenet.com/low_blood_pressure/page4.htm


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

marshlakemom said:


> My blood pressure after getting out of bed is normal 120/80 or thereabouts. After an hour or two of being up, my blood pressure drops to anywhere from 117/66 to 95/56, and I am wondering if this is what has been causing me all my dizzy spells, headaches, nausea, light headed, ear fullness, neck and jaw pain. I have an appointment with dr. tomorrow.
> 
> Deb


Mine also goes as low as 90/50 resting which is not the norm for ''ME''. It was ''my'' first clue I was going hypo.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

If it is low (or even high) a few times or every once in a while could be just a fluke.

When I test at the drug store my BP is low 90/?? When I test at home my BP is higher and when I test at the doctors it is even higher yet. But not low or high enough for concern. At the doctors my BP varies and my PP is way off all or most of the time which means heart issues in the future.

greatdanes, you PP is prefect and that is what counts. You have a low PB as a young child which you should be happy about.


----------

